# Possibly buying horse. critique.



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, 
Could you please give me a quick conformation critique on this horse:

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...373735617412&sads=JTsSPcyM-hEVmoO66YaS8K6qt7M

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...373735606996&sads=CKWflPTcpbQh-5oNIHWjIwUyL0c

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...373735595874&sads=FChAWN6dudtBQVPMKu8ROdFrdsA


His add:
Fabulous Young Horse For Sale in Kildare : €2,500 - DoneDeal.ie


Thanks... Could you reply quickly. Someone else is going to see him tomorrow, and I want him by then if his confirmation is ok!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Bump....I need critique before the morning. Sorry to be a nuisance, but as someone is seeing the horse in the morning.. I want sale agreed before then :-/


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I can't see any of the pictures you posted because they're linked to your e-mal account. I like him from the ad. I'm in the USA so I'm not sure about pricing, though. But to me in the pictures he seems to be actually engaging his hind.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh woops... Sorry about that. Anyway, price is no issue. He's right on budget!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, you wouldn't want to be paying more than he's worth, you know?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeh, but I tried him today... DREAM! He's a total bargain. Over here something like him is worth far more than he is up for  
Here's his add on another sight... Couple of different pictures.
7th add down. 
Horse Quest UK - Allrounders: Under £3000


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

As long as you like him and get a PPE, I'd say buy him! He's very handsome. I've always wanted an ISH....


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

No conformation photo but he looks cute. I notice one ad prices him at 2500 and the other 2200. Looks to be in a bit of a false frame in the ridden photo, but if you have ridden him and like him then great!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

2500€=2200£ ;-) 
thats why it says that tryst. 

Ill be buying him if he passes the vet!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

He really looks very nice, and I hope he vets for you.

...but....

Why is he being ridden in a double bridle? A 4 y o advertised to have been "given time to mature and brought along slowly" and "started in lateral work, shoulder-in, FLYING CHANGES..."???? in a double?? A *4 year old??*


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Weezilla said:


> He really looks very nice, and I hope he vets for you.
> 
> ...but....
> 
> Why is he being ridden in a double bridle? A 4 y o advertised to have been "given time to mature and brought along slowly" and "started in lateral work, shoulder-in, FLYING CHANGES..."???? in a double?? A *4 year old??*



Yeah I do question this.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He does look pretty nice. I hope he passes your vet check and becomes yours. 

Lizzie


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
I agree with you Weezilla. But I have never had a double bridle, and never will. Nor will I ever be performing shoulder in and flying changes. 
When I saw him yesterday he was in a snaffle with no martingale, and the very simplest of equipment. That suited me just fine, and he will always have the simple tack if I buy him


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm absolutely gutted. 
Diddly has been sold. And not to me. I had first refusal, but someone else came to see him today and bought him on the spot. 
I am heartbroken. He was perfect.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Really sorry to hear this


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, but it happens often. Hope you find another that you like as well.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Been there... Sure does suck. 

I found what I was looking for, he was perfect and I liked him sooo much. I rode him, thought about him for the hour ride home, called the seller and told her I wanted him and I could pick him up at such a date and time. Seller was thrilled. 

Then a day later I get a call saying someone showed up with cash and a trailer... 

It felt like someone ripped my guts out... I'm an adult though so I suck it up moved on and kept looking. Found an even better horse for a better price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm an adult too Lopin N Paint  
Anyway I'll keep trying and look for another horse. 
Chin up! As I always say.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww CC, so sorry to hear this. Never mind. Such a lot of really nice horses in the UK. There will be another waiting for you somewhere and he's already got your name on him!

Lizzie


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Haven't seen any horses called Sophia yet, but I'll keep looking (kidding)!!!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

CandyCanes said:


> I'm an adult too Lopin N Paint
> Anyway I'll keep trying and look for another horse.
> Chin up! As I always say.


Ohhh I didn't mean it like that! Lol

I ment it like I wanted to throw things, scream then cry, then track down the buyer and give them a piece of my mind.... But I didn't because I'm an adult... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh good lord! Now I'm embarrassed. *hides in a corner*


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, CC. He was very nice, and such a bargain! People here in the States would pay 4x as much for him.

Ah well, all you can do is keep looking. You have a good eye and and a wonderful country to scour


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your incredible support. You have all made me feel 100 times better!


----------

